# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Δίδυμη αδερφή

## stellagla89

Είμαστε 30 ετών. Η αδερφή μου πάσχει από μανιοκατάθλιψη και σχιζοφρένεια με αγωγή. Μια ζωή αλλά και μικρές μου έκανε κακο. Μέχρι που έφτασα 18 κ είπα τέλος. Μόνη τώρα. Έλα π την λυπομουν κ την επερνα μ τις παρέες μου. Κ κόλλησε πιο πολύ πάνω μου. Φτάσαμε τώρα στα 30 και έπαθα κατάθλιψη, δύσπνοια πολλά. Παιδιά είναι χειριστικη και πολύ κακια. Δεν νομίζω να ναι μόνο άρρωστη. Θέλει το κακό μου. Έχω αφιερώσει όλη μου την ζωή σε αυτήν και πάτωσα. Κάνω συνεδρίες κ μου λέει όρια κ χάπια. Δεν μπορώ να βάλω όρια. Πώς συνεχίζω αυτήν την ζωή. Δεν θέλω άλλο να την βοηθώ. Την σιχαθηκα

----------


## Optimistic mind

Καλή σου μέρα. Από την στιγμή που βλέπεις ότι δεν σου κάνει καλό η επαφή μαζί της πρέπει να ξεκόψεις, ας είναι και η ίδια σου η αδερφή. Πρέπει να κοιτάξεις και τη δική σου ψυχική υγεία. Μην την λυπάσαι καθόλου, εκεί της δίνεις πάτημα. Να της βάλεις όρια και να κοιτάξεις τη ζωή σου όσο σκληρό και αν ακούγεται. Μόνη σου λες ότι θέλει το κακό σου. Να αφιερώσεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου πια. Να απομακρυνθείς από εκείνη αν τη θεωρείς τοξική για σένα. Όποτε βλέπεις ότι γίνεται χειριστική, να της το λες κατάμουτρα.

----------


## stellagla89

Έχει κάνει επανωτα κακά από το καλοκαίρι και μετά. Δηλαδή και παλιότερα φυσικά. Και πάντα την βοηθούσα σινεμά ήθελε, καφεδες ήθελε μέχρι κ σεζόν δεν πήγα γ ν μαστε μαζί και τώρα είμαι αφραγκη. Με ξεφτιλισε έξω και μου μιλούσε πολύ κακα. Τώρα επειδή δεν έχει κανέναν άλλον κ βολεύτηκε λέει δεν θα μ ξανακάνει τπτ αλλά εγώ την σιχαθηκα

----------


## Optimistic mind

> Έχει κάνει επανωτα κακά από το καλοκαίρι και μετά. Δηλαδή και παλιότερα φυσικά. Και πάντα την βοηθούσα σινεμά ήθελε, καφεδες ήθελε μέχρι κ σεζόν δεν πήγα γ ν μαστε μαζί και τώρα είμαι αφραγκη. Με ξεφτιλισε έξω και μου μιλούσε πολύ κακα. Τώρα επειδή δεν έχει κανέναν άλλον κ βολεύτηκε λέει δεν θα μ ξανακάνει τπτ αλλά εγώ την σιχαθηκα


Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα καλή μου ότι της έχεις δώσει πάτημα και θάρρος να σου μιλάει όπως θέλει, χωρίς σεβασμό, σου έχει πάρει τον αέρα και της κάνεις όλα τα χατίρια. Αυτό μόνο κακό μπορεί να σου κάνει. Σοβαρά βάλε όρια και απομακρύνσου.

----------


## driveme

Πραγματικά δύσκολη κατάσταση. Και πως θα την αφήσεις μόνη; αδερφή σου είναι. Οι γονείς σου τι λένε; πως το βλέπουν το όλο θέμα;

----------


## stellagla89

Τι λέτε τώρα. Και τι σημαίνει που είναι αδερφή μου. Εδώ σας λέω με κατέστρεψε την ζωή. Δεν μπορώ να χαμογελάσω να ζησω. Ζει με γονείς. Την μαμά την τρέλανε. Ήταν που ηταν χάλια τώρα αποτρελαθηκε. Ο μπαμπάς πάει να καταρευσει 73 ετων άντρας. Τα έχουν παίξει και παρατήσει

----------


## Sonia

Θέλει όρια όπως λέει ο ψυχολόγος σου. Να αναλάβει υποαχρεώσεις στο μέτρο του δυνατού, όχι να έχει μόνο δικαιώματα και να γίνεται χειριστική. Π.χ. θυμάμαι έγραψες κάθεται μέσα στο σπίτι, πίνει καφέδες, καπνίζει. Δουλειές μέσα στο σπίτι κάνει; Βοηθάει κάπου; Κι αν όχι, γιατί; Παράλληλα προσπαθήστε να της βρείτε ασχολίες εκτός σπιτιού σε κάποιο ασφαλές περιβάλλον. Και ναι, καιρός να απομακρυνθείς, στο έγραψα και στο άλλο σου θέμα, δεν θα χαντακωθείς εσύ για τον οποιονδήποτε κι ας είναι στενός συγγενής. Αν καταρρεύσεις εντελώς, μεθαύριο που οι γονείς θα φύγουν από τη ζωή, τι θα απογίνει κι αυτή;

----------


## stellagla89

Εγώ τα παρατάω. Κ ας πεθάνουν οι γονείς εγώ δεν την βοηθω κ ας μείνει μόνη. Όλη μου την ζωή αφιέρωσα σε αυτήν. Τα ρίχνει όλα στην αρρώστια της. Εγώ είμαι αρρωστη και για αυτό τα έκανα αυτα. Ε όχι εγώ τα έδωσα όλα μέχρι και σκυλί της πήρα γ να χαμογελάσει και μου το επέστρεψε πίσω. Δεν πιστεύω είναι μόνο αρρώστια αλλά βολεύτηκε από τις πολλές χαρες. Ειναι και κακία. Δεν βοηθά πουθενά. Είναι πολύ αρρωστη. Παίρνει πολλά χάπια. Την βοηθούσα φουλ. Δεν πήγα να δουλέψω αναπληρωτρια στην Αθήνα γ να μείνω μαζι της κ τώρα είμαι άνεργη, δεν πήγα σεζόν γ αυτήν κ τώρα είμαι αφραγκη. Την πήγαμε παντού. Σε πολλούς ψυχιάτρους, δραστήριοτητες, σχολές παντού την έπαιρνα μαζί μου. Κ μόνο κακό μου βγήκε αυτο

----------


## Sonia

Δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Ότι είναι καιρός να θέσετε όρια λέμε.

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ τα παρατάω. Κ ας πεθάνουν οι γονείς εγώ δεν την βοηθω κ ας μείνει μόνη. Όλη μου την ζωή αφιέρωσα σε αυτήν. Τα ρίχνει όλα στην αρρώστια της. Εγώ είμαι αρρωστη και για αυτό τα έκανα αυτα. Ε όχι εγώ τα έδωσα όλα μέχρι και σκυλί της πήρα γ να χαμογελάσει και μου το επέστρεψε πίσω. Δεν πιστεύω είναι μόνο αρρώστια αλλά βολεύτηκε από τις πολλές χαρες. Ειναι και κακία. Δεν βοηθά πουθενά. Είναι πολύ αρρωστη. Παίρνει πολλά χάπια. Την βοηθούσα φουλ.* Δεν πήγα να δουλέψω αναπληρωτρια στην Αθήνα γ να μείνω μαζι της κ τώρα είμαι άνεργη, δεν πήγα σεζόν γ αυτήν κ τώρα είμαι αφραγκη.* Την πήγαμε παντού. Σε πολλούς ψυχιάτρους, δραστήριοτητες, σχολές παντού την έπαιρνα μαζί μου. Κ μόνο κακό μου βγήκε αυτο


γι αυτα που σε εφεραν σε απογνωση, δεν φταιει εκεινη, αλλα εσυ.
μαθε να ξεχωριζεις τις δικες σου ευθυνες απο αυτες της αρρωστης αδερφης σου.
ας πηγαινες.

δεν ωφελει να νοιωθεις οτι θυσιαζεσαι οταν κανεις κατι λαθος. το να παρατας την ζωη σου και την δουλεια σου, ειναι λαθος και δεν βοηθαει ουτε εναν αρρωστο, ουτε εσενα. δεν εισαι γιατρος, ουτε μπορεις να γινεις.
οποτε μην τον παριστανεις κιολας. εχεις ευθυνες πρωτιστως απεναντι στον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Irindrag

Τα χει 400 αφού σας κάνει όλους ότι θέλει. Εκείνη "διατάζει" και εσείς υποκλίνεστε. Κόψτε της τα φάρμακα και ας την κλείσουν στο τρελάδικο να κάνεις την ζωή σου. 

Για σένα έτρεξε ποτέ κανείς??? Μάλλον όχι.... Φτιάξε βαλιτσουλα λοιπόν και όπου φύγει φύγει.

----------


## stellagla89

Φυσικά φταίω εγω. Αλλά και αυτή δεν εκτίμησε τίποτα κ συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα να με διατάζει και να με καταπιέζει

----------


## stellagla89

Ο μπαμπάς μου και η μεγάλη μου αδερφή με βοήθησαν πολύ. Αλλά και αυτοί παράτησαν την αδερφή μου κ ήρθε πάνω μου όλη η ευθύνη

----------


## Irindrag

> Ο μπαμπάς μου και η μεγάλη μου αδερφή με βοήθησαν πολύ. Αλλά και αυτοί παράτησαν την αδερφή μου κ ήρθε πάνω μου όλη η ευθύνη


Καλή μου ότι έκανες για εκείνη έκανες. Πρέπει να φτιάξεις την ζωή σου τα χρόνια περνάνε. Αργότερα δεν θα μετανιώσεις για το ότι βοήθησες την αδερφή σου αλλά για το ότι δεν κοίταξες εσένα. 
Ξεκαθάρισε το με τους γονείς σου ότι το σχοινί τεντωθηκε και κόπηκε έχεις και εσύ τα "θέλω" σου πάρε την ζωή σου στα χέρια σου. Το να σου λένε όλοι "φύγε" είναι εύκολο το καταλαβαίνω η πράξη είναι δύσκολη. Εσύ όμως πρέπει να το κάνεις οπωσδήποτε.
Φαντάζομαι πως με αυτήν την κατάσταση δεν σου έχει δωθει "χρόνος " "ευκαιρία" (δεν ξέρω πως να το πω) να κάνεις μια σχέση έναν δεσμό κάτι???

----------


## stellagla89

Είχα μια σχέση στ 18 με πίεζε να έρχεται κ αυτή έξω μαζί μου. Μετά στα 20 για 8 χρόνια κράτησε η μεγάλη μου με χωρισμούς συνεχής γτ είχα ψυχολογικά κ δεν με άφηνε να κοιμάμαι μαζί του ούτε ταξίδια κ έτσι μαλωναμε κ χωρίσαμε οριστικά. Τώρα κάνω προσπάθειες γ σχέση αλλά νομίζω δεν έχω δύναμη. Εκαντοντάδες τηλ κ μνμ με στέλνει κ αυτά με τρελαίνουν

----------


## Remedy

> Τα χει 400 αφού σας κάνει όλους ότι θέλει. Εκείνη "διατάζει" και εσείς υποκλίνεστε. Κόψτε της τα φάρμακα και ας την κλείσουν στο τρελάδικο να κάνεις την ζωή σου. 
> 
> Για σένα έτρεξε ποτέ κανείς??? Μάλλον όχι.... Φτιάξε βαλιτσουλα λοιπόν και όπου φύγει φύγει.


τι ειναι αυτα που λες;
πως θα κοψουν τα φαρμακα απο εναν ασθενη;
ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του ευθυνες οταν "βολταρει" ενας χειριστικος ανθρωπος.
μπορει να βαλει τα ορια της στο ποσο την επηρεαζει η αδερφη της. 
η αδερφη δεν εχει καμια ευθυνη που ειναι αρρωστη, αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι θα ανεχονται αρρωστημενες συμπεριφορες. η στελλα πρεπει να βαλει τα ορια.

----------


## stellagla89

Φυσικά δεν θα τα κόψουμε ναι. Γιατί θα γίνει μεγάλο κακό. Έχω βάλει παλιότερα όρια πάντα μ έκανε κακο. Τώρα απλά αρρωστησα και δεν ξέρω πως θα το κάνω

----------


## Sonia

Έχεις γράψει ότι η αδερφή σου γίνεται συχνά βίαιη. Ο ψυχίατρος που την παρακολουθεί τι λέει για όλα αυτά; Δεν χρειάζεται νοσηλεία;

----------


## stellagla89

Στον γιατρό της λέει μόνο όσα θέλει αυτή. Οπότε δεν ξέρει αυτός. Δεν μας αφήνει αυτη να του μιλήσουμε και μια φορά που πήγα ν μπω μέσα με το ζόρι με έδιωξε αυτος!!!! Πολλές φορές συζητήσαμε να την κλείσουμε μέσα εμείς αλλά την λυπόμαστε

----------


## Remedy

> Είχα μια σχέση στ 18 με πίεζε να έρχεται κ αυτή έξω μαζί μου. Μετά στα 20 για 8 χρόνια κράτησε η μεγάλη μου με χωρισμούς συνεχής γτ είχα ψυχολογικά κ δεν με άφηνε να κοιμάμαι μαζί του ούτε ταξίδια κ έτσι μαλωναμε κ χωρίσαμε οριστικά. Τώρα κάνω προσπάθειες γ σχέση αλλά νομίζω δεν έχω δύναμη. Εκαντοντάδες τηλ κ μνμ με στέλνει κ αυτά με τρελαίνουν


αχ μην λες "δεν με αφηνε".. εισαι 30 χρονων γυναικα.
η δικαιολογια της "μη ευθυνης" σταματαει καπου στα 18.
στα 18 λογικα ησουν μπερδεμενη και την αφηνες. τωρα η ευθυνη ειναι ολη δικη σου οταν χαντακωνεις την ζωη σου.
ασε την καραμελα της αρρωστιας και παρε την ευθυνη της δικης σου ζωης.
για τις ασθενειες ειναι οι γιατροι, οχι οι τσαμπα "θυσιες".

----------


## Sonia

Αν χρειάζεται να νοσηλευτεί για κάποιο διάστημα, ούτε αυτή βοηθάτε ούτε εσάς με το να το αρνείστε. Αφήστε τους συναισθηματισμούς στην άκρη και κάντε το σωστό, αλλιώς απλά διαιωνίζετε μία αρρωστημένη κατάσταση!

----------


## Remedy

> Στον γιατρό της λέει μόνο όσα θέλει αυτή. Οπότε δεν ξέρει αυτός. Δεν μας αφήνει αυτη να του μιλήσουμε και μια φορά που πήγα ν μπω μέσα με το ζόρι με έδιωξε αυτος!!!! Πολλές φορές συζητήσαμε να την κλείσουμε μέσα εμείς αλλά την λυπόμαστε


αν σε εδιωξε εκεινος, δεν επρεπε να μπεις.
δηλαδη, που το ειδες αυτο;;;;; θα μπουκαρει ο ενας και ο αλλος την ωρα της θεραπειας επειδη νοιωθει οτι ο ασθενης λεει ψεματα;;;; τι ειναι αυτα;
και δεν εχεις δουλεια να μπεις την ωρα που ειναι η αδερφη σου μεσα. δεν εισαι αστυνομια των παθησεων.
αν θες την βοηθεια του γιατρου η να τον ενημερωσεις για κατι, θα τον παρεις τηλεφωνο ΑΛΛΗ ΩΡΑ και θα ζητησεις να τον δεις κατ ιδιαν.
αν αρνηθει, δεν εχεις καμια δουλεια με τον γιατρο.

----------


## Remedy

> Φυσικά δεν θα τα κόψουμε ναι. Γιατί θα γίνει μεγάλο κακό. Έχω βάλει παλιότερα όρια πάντα μ έκανε κακο. Τώρα απλά αρρωστησα και δεν ξέρω πως θα το κάνω


αν αρρωστησες, να πας στον γιατρο για την δικη σου περιπτωση. οχι για να του πεις τι να κανει με την αδερφη σου...
ειστε ομοζυγωτικα διδυμα, η απο διαφορετικο ωαριο;

----------


## Irindrag

> Είχα μια σχέση στ 18 με πίεζε να έρχεται κ αυτή έξω μαζί μου. Μετά στα 20 για 8 χρόνια κράτησε η μεγάλη μου με χωρισμούς συνεχής γτ είχα ψυχολογικά κ δεν με άφηνε να κοιμάμαι μαζί του ούτε ταξίδια κ έτσι μαλωναμε κ χωρίσαμε οριστικά. Τώρα κάνω προσπάθειες γ σχέση αλλά νομίζω δεν έχω δύναμη. Εκαντοντάδες τηλ κ μνμ με στέλνει κ αυτά με τρελαίνουν


Στελλιτσα μου κοίτα την ζωή σου και άσε τους γονείς σου να προσέχουν το παιδί τους είναι δική τους υποχρέωση να το κάνουν όχι δική σου εσύ σιγά σιγά πρέπει να κάνεις δική σου οικογένεια και δικά σου παιδιά αλλιώς συγγνώμη για αυτό που θα πω αλλά σε μερικά χρόνια σε βλέπω μόνη σου σε ένα σπίτι με την αδερφή σου και 5-6 γάτες. Σκληρό το ξέρω αλλά εδώ που μένω έχω γνωρίσει 2-3 άτομα που δεν έκαναν οικογένεια γιατί μια ζωή φρόντιζαν τον/την αρρωστο/η αδερφό/η και τώρα στα 60-70 τους παρακαλανε τον Θεό να τον /την πάρει κοντά του να ηρεμήσουν και αυτό να γίνει θα μείνουν παρέα με τις γάτες.

Όσο για τα φάρμακα....!!!!! γενικά είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων εκτός από ακραίες περιστάσεις. Θεωρώ ότι αυτά μας τρελαίνουν περισσότερο και μας προκαλούν εξάρτηση (όπως ναρκωτικά και αλλκοολ) στα τόσα χρόνια που η αδερφή σου παίρνει φάρμακα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει καλυτερέψει και να μην κάνει σαν κακομαθημένο παιδάκι????

(Παιδιά πραγματικά συγγνώμη αν λέω μ@λ@κιες την άποψη μου εκφράζω. Αν είναι ακραία αυτά που λέω δεν ξανά σχολιάζω....)

----------


## Remedy

> Στελλιτσα μου κοίτα την ζωή σου και άσε τους γονείς σου να προσέχουν το παιδί τους είναι δική τους υποχρέωση να το κάνουν όχι δική σου εσύ σιγά σιγά πρέπει να κάνεις δική σου οικογένεια και δικά σου παιδιά αλλιώς συγγνώμη για αυτό που θα πω αλλά σε μερικά χρόνια σε βλέπω μόνη σου σε ένα σπίτι με την αδερφή σου και 5-6 γάτες. Σκληρό το ξέρω αλλά εδώ που μένω έχω γνωρίσει 2-3 άτομα που δεν έκαναν οικογένεια γιατί μια ζωή φρόντιζαν τον/την αρρωστο/η αδερφό/η και τώρα στα 60-70 τους παρακαλανε τον Θεό να τον /την πάρει κοντά του να ηρεμήσουν και αυτό να γίνει θα μείνουν παρέα με τις γάτες.
> 
> Όσο για τα φάρμακα....!!!!! γενικά είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων εκτός από ακραίες περιστάσεις. Θεωρώ ότι αυτά μας τρελαίνουν περισσότερο και μας προκαλούν εξάρτηση (όπως ναρκωτικά και αλλκοολ) στα τόσα χρόνια που η αδερφή σου παίρνει φάρμακα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει καλυτερέψει και να μην κάνει σαν κακομαθημένο παιδάκι????
> 
> (Παιδιά πραγματικά συγγνώμη αν λέω μ@λ@κιες την άποψη μου εκφράζω. Αν είναι ακραία αυτά που λέω δεν ξανά σχολιάζω....)


(σχολιασε οσο θελεις, αλλα μαλακιες λες.
*απο αγνοια ομως και οχι απο κακη προθεση.)*
καλα τα λες για το να φροντισει την ζωη της, αλλα οι ασθενειες που αναφερει ειναι χρονιες. δεν ειναι κρυολογημα για να περασουν.
τα φαρμακα ειναι για να την κρατανε σε μια ισορροπημενη συμπεριφορα και να μηνκανει κατι ακραιο, βιαιο, για να μπορεσει να ζησει "φυσιολογικη ζωη. καθε ασθενης ειναι διαφορετικος ομως. 
τα φαρμακα δυστυχως δεν ειναι με ακριβεια προγραμματισμενα. θελουν ρυθμιση, δοκιμες και γενικα ο ασθενης θελει συνεχη παρακολουθηση γαι να ρυθμιζονται τα προβληματα που προκυπτουν.
αυτο που πρεπει να κανει, ειναι να φροντισειτ ην ζωη της και την αδερφφη να την βοηθαει ΠΕΡΑ απο τα ορια της προσωπικης της ζωης και οχι εις βαρος της.

επισης να σου πω οτι η "οικογενεια" δεν ειναι καμια πανακεια για μια ευτυχισμενη ζωη. το να κανεις εναν αποτυχημενο γαμο ας πουμε μπορει να σε κανει πολυ πιο δυστυχισμενο απο το αργησεις να βρεις τον δρομο σου και μπορει να κανει δυστυχισμενα και μερικα παιδια που δεν φταινε σε τιποτε..

----------


## Sonia

Ο περισσότερος κόσμος μπερδεύεται ότι θα πάει, θα πάρει ένα χάπι και ξαφνικά θα λυθούν όλα του τα προβλήματα. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα φάρμακα είναι απαραίτητα, αλλά δεν αρκούν από μόνα τους. Χρειάζονται αλλαγές στον τρόπο ζωής, στον τρόπο σκέψης και στο πως συμπεριφέρονται και οι γύρω. Για αυτό είναι σημαντική η ψυχανάλυση, η οριοθέτηση και χίλια δυο άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## stellagla89

Ήθελα να μπω πριν την θεραπεία μαζί της και πότε μέσα στην θεραπεία. Τον πήρα κ εκτός και είπε δεν θέλει να μου μιλήσει. Ε πιστεύω δεν είναι καλός γιατρός.

----------


## Irindrag

> Στον γιατρό της λέει μόνο όσα θέλει αυτή. Οπότε δεν ξέρει αυτός. Δεν μας αφήνει αυτη να του μιλήσουμε και μια φορά που πήγα ν μπω μέσα με το ζόρι με έδιωξε αυτος!!!! Πολλές φορές συζητήσαμε να την κλείσουμε μέσα εμείς αλλά την λυπόμαστε


Συγγνώμη ο γιατρός μετά την εξέταση δεν σας ενημερώνει για την κατάσταση της???

----------


## stellagla89

ηθελα να μπω μαζι της πριν την θεραπεια και οχι μεσα φυσικα. Επισης τον πηρα και με ειπε δεν θελω να μιλησω μαζι σου

----------


## stellagla89

διαφορετικα. Παω εδω και 4 χρονια και ο λογος ειναι αυτη και καποια αλλα που ειχα. Τα αλλα ελυσα. Αυτα δεν μπορω. Δεν μπορω να την βαλω ορια

----------


## Irindrag

> ηθελα να μπω μαζι της πριν την θεραπεια και οχι μεσα φυσικα. Επισης τον πηρα και με ειπε δεν θελω να μιλησω μαζι σου


Άρα η αδερφή σου βγάζει εσένα τρελή στον γιατρό... Στους γονείς σας δεν μιλάει ο γιατρός??? Σε μουφα γιατρό πέσατε μάλλον.

----------


## stellagla89

ετσι θα γινει πολυ φοβαμαι  :Frown:

----------


## Remedy

> διαφορετικα. Παω εδω και 4 χρονια και ο λογος ειναι αυτη και καποια αλλα που ειχα. Τα αλλα ελυσα. Αυτα δεν μπορω. Δεν μπορω να την βαλω ορια


προσπαθησε κι αλλο.
αφου ελυσες καποια θεματα σου, θα μπορεσεις να λυσεις κι αυτο.
νομιζω η χωρικη αποσταση βοηθαει.
δλδ, δουλεψε, μεινε αλλου και βλεπε την σε επισκεψεις. μην ταυτιζεις την ζωη σου με την δικη της.
μην ξαναρνηθεις δουλεια για να μεινεις στο πατρικο. παρε οτι ευκαιρια δοθει για δουλεια μπας και ξεκολλησεις;

----------


## stellagla89

δεν μας αφηνει αυτη να μπουμε στον γιατρο. Ουτε να μιλαμε. Ουτε μας ζηταει αυτος να μας μιλησει. Εχουμε εξαντληθει και δεν θελουμε αλλο να βοηθησουμε.Η καθημερινοτητα μας ειναι μια τρελα μονο. Αυτο θα κανω θα φυγω. Απλα δεν ξερω αν εχω αντοχες αλλες. Βασικα δεν εχω αντοχες

----------


## Irindrag

Έχεις αλλά δεν το ξέρεις κάνε την κίνηση και θα δεις ότι μπορείς.
Δεν μπορεί ένας γιατρός να αφήνει έναν άρρωστο να κάνει κουμάντο κάτι τρέχει εδώ αλλάξτε γιατρό. Εσύ φύγε... Φύγε για το καλό σου...

----------


## Remedy

> δεν μας αφηνει αυτη να μπουμε στον γιατρο. Ουτε να μιλαμε. Ουτε μας ζηταει αυτος να μας μιλησει. Εχουμε εξαντληθει και δεν θελουμε αλλο να βοηθησουμε.Η καθημερινοτητα μας ειναι μια τρελα μονο. Αυτο θα κανω θα φυγω. Απλα δεν ξερω αν εχω αντοχες αλλες. Βασικα δεν εχω αντοχες


δικαιωμα της ειναι. για εμενα, πολυ καλα κανει και δεν σας αφηνει.
για να μιλησει καποιος με ψυχιατρο, χρειαζεται να ειναι βεβαιος οτι τον εμπιστευεται.
φυσικα και θα τα λεει οπως θελει και πολυ πιθανον να λεει πολλα ψεματα. δουλεια του ψυχιατρου ειναι να καταλαβαινει τι συμβαινει και πισω απ τα ψεματα. δεν ειναι αφελεις οι ψυχιατροι. ξερουν πως φερονται οι ασθενεις.
δεν μπορεις ομως να παρεμβεις στην ψυχοθεραπεια. αν εχεις τα ζορια σου πρεπει να βρεις δικο σου ψυχιατρο.

----------


## stellagla89

Αχ τι λες. Ο γιατρός δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. Παει και λέει περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Αν του έλεγε τι μας κάνει θα της άλλαζε σίγουρα φάρμακα. Γιατί κάνει πάρα πολύ άσχημα πράγματα που ο ανθρώπινος νους δεν το συλλαμβάνει. Πάω σε δικό μου είπα πιο πάνω. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι θα μπουκαρω. Είπα να μιλήσω εκτός συνεδρίας τους για να με βοηθήσει και να πω πως είναι η κατάσταση

----------


## Remedy

> Αχ τι λες. Ο γιατρός δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. Παει και λέει περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Αν του έλεγε τι μας κάνει θα της άλλαζε σίγουρα φάρμακα. Γιατί κάνει πάρα πολύ άσχημα πράγματα που ο ανθρώπινος νους δεν το συλλαμβάνει. Πάω σε δικό μου είπα πιο πάνω. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι θα μπουκαρω. Είπα να μιλήσω εκτός συνεδρίας τους για να με βοηθήσει και να πω πως είναι η κατάσταση


μην ξεχνας οτι εσυ θα πεις την δικη σου πλευρα.
η αδερφη σου λεει την δικη της.
ο γιατρος δεν ειναι δικαστης. εχει αναλαβει την αδερφη, οχι εσενα.
για να μην θελει να σε ακουσει, δεν του χρειαζεται.εχει βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του. ο γιατρος πληρωνεται απο σας η ειναι του δημοσιου;

----------


## stellagla89

Από αυτήν. Ιδιωτικός.Μα σου είπα ότι ήθελα να του μιλήσω για αυτά που κάνει.κ έτσι να δει πώς θ το προχωρήσει με τα χάπια. Για το καλό της ηθελα

----------


## Remedy

> Από αυτήν. Ιδιωτικός.Μα σου είπα ότι ήθελα να του μιλήσω για αυτά που κάνει.κ έτσι να δει πώς θ το προχωρήσει με τα χάπια. Για το καλό της ηθελα


κι εγω σου ειπα οτι μπορει να μην του χρειαζεται του ιδιου να σε ακουσει.

----------


## Irindrag

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως γίνεται ο γιατρός να ακούει μόνο την μια πλευρά ενώ υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα???

Με τον δικό σου γιατρό έχεις κάνει καμία συζήτηση γιαυτό???

----------


## stellagla89

Μα δεν ξέρει τι γινεται στο σπίτι. Λέει μόνο τα παράπονα της τπτ άλλο. Άπειρες συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό μου. Ορια. Εγώ ήμουν πολύ καλή πάντα. Το θυμα. Την γνώρισα όλους μου τους φίλους κ αυτοί μας συνήθισαν μαζί. Αλλά εγώ με τα χιλιάδες κακά που μ έκανε δεν την θέλω πια. Κ δεν ξέρω πως να της το πω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μα δεν ξέρει τι γινεται στο σπίτι. Λέει μόνο τα παράπονα της τπτ άλλο. Άπειρες συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό μου. Ορια. Εγώ ήμουν πολύ καλή πάντα. Το θυμα. Την γνώρισα όλους μου τους φίλους κ αυτοί μας συνήθισαν μαζί. Αλλά εγώ με τα χιλιάδες κακά που μ έκανε δεν την θέλω πια. Κ δεν ξέρω πως να της το πω


Και εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω οπως σου είπαν και πιο πάνω πως γίνεται ο γιατρος να μην ενημερωνει για την κατάσταση του ασθενους το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.είναι δυνατόν? Δεν είναι απλή η ασθένεια που λες ότι έχει. Ο δικός σου ο γιατρός τι σου λέει?

----------


## Irindrag

Το ίδιο με την Αποστολια θα σε ρωτήσω τι λέει ο δικός σου γιατρός για τον γιατρό της αδερφής σου???

Μπορείς να της το δείξεις με πράξεις (αδιάφοροντας δλδ για τα δικά της θέλω) όχι με λόγια. Με λόγια δεν θα καταλάβει.

----------


## Remedy

> Και εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω οπως σου είπαν και πιο πάνω πως γίνεται ο γιατρος να μην ενημερωνει για την κατάσταση του ασθενους το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.είναι δυνατόν? Δεν είναι απλή η ασθένεια που λες ότι έχει. Ο δικός σου ο γιατρός τι σου λέει?


ο γιατρος , δεν ενημερωνει τους δικους της οταν ειναι ενηλικο το ατομο και δεν κινδυνευει η ζωη καποιου. υπαρχει το ιατρικο απορητο αν εχεις ακουστα.
ΑΝ εχει χασει την επιμελεια του εαυτου της με εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση μετα απο καποια νοσηλεια πχ, και τους εχει δωσει τετοιο δικαιωμα εισαγγελεας, μονο τοτε μπορουν να καθοριζουν την ζωη της και να παρεμβαινουν.

----------


## Remedy

> Μα δεν ξέρει τι γινεται στο σπίτι. Λέει μόνο τα παράπονα της τπτ άλλο. Άπειρες συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό μου. Ορια. Εγώ ήμουν πολύ καλή πάντα. Το θυμα. Την γνώρισα όλους μου τους φίλους κ αυτοί μας συνήθισαν μαζί. Αλλά εγώ με τα χιλιάδες κακά που μ έκανε δεν την θέλω πια. Κ δεν ξέρω πως να της το πω


μα αυτο ειναι δικο σου προβλημα, δεν ειναι δικο της.
αν μπορουσες να βαλεις ορια, θα ειχες προβλημα;
να σου πω εγω. οχι, δεν θα ειχες.
επομενως τι να κανεις στον γιατρο της αδερφης σου;
με τον δικο σου γιατρο πρεπει να ασχοληθεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> ο γιατρος , δεν ενημερωνει τους δικους της οταν ειναι ενηλικο το ατομο και δεν κινδυνευει η ζωη καποιου. υπαρχει το ιατρικο απορητο αν εχεις ακουστα.
> ΑΝ εχει χασει την επιμελεια του εαυτου της με εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση μετα απο καποια νοσηλεια πχ, και τους εχει δωσει τετοιο δικαιωμα εισαγγελεας, μονο τοτε μπορουν να καθοριζουν την ζωη της και να παρεμβαινουν.


Έχω ακούσει φυσικά για το ιατρικο απόρρητο.αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για σχιζοφρενεια κοριτσι μου και όχι για μια ιωση.τα υπολοιπα που λες δεν τα γνωρίζω δεν έχω κάνει εισαγγελεας ακομη.Πάντως εγώ όταν είχα καταθλιψη και είχα πάει με την αδερφή μου και τον φίλο μου κάποιες φορές τους εβαζε και αυτούς στο τέλος της συνεδριας ρωτώντας με βέβαια αν ήθελα και τους ενημερωνε.το βρισκω πιο σωστό απο το να παρακαλαει η άλλη να του μιλήσει και ο γιατρος να την αγνοει.μπορουσε τουλάχιστον να την αφήσει να του πει τι θέματα έχουν στο σπίτι.εσύ το βρίσκεις λογικο να θέλει να του μιλήσει και να την διώχνει?εμενα μου φαίνεται περιεργο πολυ για επαγγελματία ψυχικης υγειας.

----------


## stellagla89

Ακριβώς. Παιδιά έπρεπε να του μιλήσω εκτός συνέδριας για το τι μας κάνει. Να το χειριστεί κ αυτός καταλληλα. Γιατί εμείς τ περνάμε όλα. Αλλά δεν ήθελε. Δεν είναι καλός. Σε αυτόν λέει άσχετα κ αυτός πιστεύει ότι βελτιώνεται. Μόνο βελτίωση δεν βλέπω. Στον δικό μου γιατρό τα λέω όλα

----------


## Irindrag

Δεν μας είπες τι λέει ο δικός σου γιατρός για τον γιατρό της αδερφής σου??!!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω ακούσει φυσικά για το ιατρικο απόρρητο.αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για σχιζοφρενεια κοριτσι μου και όχι για μια ιωση.τα υπολοιπα που λες δεν τα γνωρίζω δεν έχω κάνει εισαγγελεας ακομη.Πάντως εγώ όταν είχα καταθλιψη και είχα πάει με την αδερφή μου και τον φίλο μου* κάποιες φορές τους εβαζε και αυτούς στο τέλος της συνεδριας ρωτώντας με βέβαια αν ήθελα και τους ενημερωνε.*το βρισκω πιο σωστό απο το να παρακαλαει η άλλη να του μιλήσει και ο γιατρος να την αγνοει.μπορουσε τουλάχιστον να την αφήσει να του πει τι θέματα έχουν στο σπίτι.εσύ το βρίσκεις λογικο να θέλει να του μιλήσει και να την διώχνει?εμενα μου φαίνεται περιεργο πολυ για επαγγελματία ψυχικης υγειας.


δεν προσεξες που ειπε οτι η ιδια η αδερφη δεν του επιτρεπει να τους δεχτει; το ειπε.
εσυ αν αρνιοσουν να του δει τους δικους σου, νομιζεις οτι θα τους εβλεπε;
και οταν λες "καταθλιψη" εννοεις οτι ειχες καποιο αυτοκτονικο επεισοδιο η μονο την παθηση;

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν προσεξες που ειπε οτι η ιδια η αδερφη δεν του επιτρεπει να τους δεχτει; το ειπε.
> εσυ αν αρνιοσουν να του δει τους δικους σου, νομιζεις οτι θα τους εβλεπε;
> και οταν λες "καταθλιψη" εννοεις οτι ειχες καποιο αυτοκτονικο επεισοδιο η μονο την παθηση;


Εγω οχι δεν είχα καποιο αυτοκτονικο επεισοδιο.εγώ δεν θεωρώ κακο ούτε αντιεπαγγελματικο να άφηνε την αδερφή της να του εξηγησει πως έχει η κατάσταση.το ιατρικο απορρητο εφαρμοζεται σε περιπτωσεις που δεν κινδυνευει κανενα άλλο μελος της οικογένειας η του ευρυτερου περιβάλλοντος τους.εδώ μας λέει ότι η αδερφή της αποτρελανε τους γονείς τους και την ίδια και ότι την πηγανε σε πολλους ψυχιατρους και όχι σε εναν.εγω θεωρώ ακρως επικίνδυνη την αντίδραση που είχε αν ισχυει ότι όντως δεν την δέχτηκε να μιλησουν.

----------


## Sonia

Τα έχετε εντελώς μπερδεμένα στο μυαλό σας, η αδερφή δεν "αποτρέλανε" κανέναν από μόνη της, οι άλλοι της αφήσαν τα περιθώρια να τους "αποτρελάνει". Το να έχει κάποιος δικός σου άνθρωπο ένα πρόβλημα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν του βάζεις όρια και τον φορτώνεσαι στην πλάτη σου και στις παρέες σου και παντού, ούτε ότι θα κάθεται στο σπίτι, θα ξύνει το τέτοιο της όλη μέρα, θα βρίζει, θα βαράει, θα κάνει ότι της έρχεται χωρίς επιπτώσεις και δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα επειδή την λυπάσαι. Αν αυτή σπρώξει τον πατέρα της που είναι μεγάλος άνθρωπος και χτυπήσει και μείνει στον τόπο ή αν χτυπήσει την μητέρα της και την στείλει στο νοσοκομείο με τίποτα παϊδια σπασμένα και στο τέλος πάλι έρθουν και την κλείσουν μέσα, μετά κατόπιν εορτής θα λένε π.χ. τι μαλακία κάναμε που δεν κάναμε κάτι ουσιαστικό και φτάσανε τα πράγματα ως εδώ.

Το θέμα είναι να βάζεις όρια στον άλλο πριν φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτένι. Αν η κατάσταση είναι εντελώς ανυπόφορη στο σπίτι και η κοπέλα έχει γίνει επικίνδυνη και πρέπει να νοσηλευτεί, δεν έχει νόημα να λες την λύπάμαι και να διαιωνίζεις την κατάσταση. Απλά παίρνεις μέτρα και την πας για νοσηλεία. Αν πάλι δεν έχει το ακαταλόγιστο αλλά ξέρει πολύ καλά τι κάνει και είναι χειριστική, της θέτεις όρια και της μαθαίνεις ότι το κάθε τι έχει επιπτώσεις. Την αναγκάζεις να αναλάβει την ευθύνη του εαυτού της σαν ενήλικας. Αν δεν μπορείς, απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιες δομές για να μην την αφήσεις στους δρόμους, αλλα και πάλι δεν την έχεις σπίτι να την νταντεύεις. Δεν φταίει αυτή, βρίσκει και τα κάνει. Την μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη την έχουν οι γύρω της.

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω οχι δεν είχα καποιο αυτοκτονικο επεισοδιο.εγώ δεν θεωρώ κακο ούτε αντιεπαγγελματικο να άφηνε την αδερφή της να του εξηγησει πως έχει η κατάσταση.το ιατρικο απορρητο εφαρμοζεται σε περιπτωσεις που δεν κινδυνευει κανενα άλλο μελος της οικογένειας η του ευρυτερου περιβάλλοντος τους.εδώ μας λέει ότι η αδερφή της αποτρελανε τους γονείς τους και την ίδια και ότι την πηγανε σε πολλους ψυχιατρους και όχι σε εναν.*εγω θεωρώ ακρως επικίνδυνη την αντίδραση που είχε αν ισχυει ότι όντως δεν την δέχτηκε να μιλησουν.*


δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος που λεγεται "τους αποτρελανε ολους". οποιος αποτρελαινεται, καποιο προβλημα εχει και παει στον γιατρο.
ο κινδυνος ειναι το να γινει καποιος βιαιος στον εαυτο του η στους αλλους.
για τα υπολοιπα που αφορα διαχειριση σχεσεων, το κανει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του. δεν ευθυνεται ο γιατρος της ασθενους αν η στελλα δεν μπορει να οριοθετησει τις σχεσεις της με την αδερφη της.

ΜΗΠΩΣ ο γιατρος ξερει πιο πολλα πραγματα απο εσενα και για την υποθεση και για την ασθενη και πραττει οπως πραττει;;; λεω εγω τωρα. γιατι εμεις, μια διηγηση απο μια αγνωστη κοπελα ξερουμε. τπτ αλλο...

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος που λεγεται "τους αποτρελανε ολους". οποιος αποτρελαινεται, καποιο προβλημα εχει και παει στον γιατρο.
> ο κινδυνος ειναι το να γινει καποιος βιαιος στον εαυτο του η στους αλλους.
> για τα υπολοιπα που αφορα διαχειριση σχεσεων, το κανει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του. δεν ευθυνεται ο γιατρος της ασθενους αν η στελλα δεν μπορει να οριοθετησει τις σχεσεις της με την αδερφη της.
> 
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ο γιατρος ξερει πιο πολλα πραγματα απο εσενα και για την υποθεση και για την ασθενη και πραττει οπως πραττει;;; λεω εγω τωρα. γιατι εμεις, μια διηγηση απο μια αγνωστη κοπελα ξερουμε. τπτ αλλο...


δεν ξερω αν εχεις ζησει σε περιβαλλον με αλλον ασθενη αλλα γνωριζω καλα οτι τετοια ατομα ειναι επικινδυνα για ολα τα μελη μιας οικογενειας. ωστόσο συμφωνω με την αποψη της sonias πιο πανω.φυσικα δεν γνωριζουμε το θεμα περα απο αυτα που μας λεει η θεματοθετρια αλλα και παλι θα μπορουσε να δεχτει να μιλησουν κατα την γνωμη μου.

----------


## Remedy

> δεν ξερω αν εχεις ζησει σε περιβαλλον με αλλον ασθενη αλλα γνωριζω καλα οτι τετοια ατομα ειναι επικινδυνα για ολα τα μελη μιας οικογενειας. ωστόσο συμφωνω με την αποψη της sonias πιο πανω.φυσικα δεν γνωριζουμε το θεμα περα απο αυτα που μας λεει η θεματοθετρια αλλα και παλι θα μπορουσε να δεχτει να μιλησουν κατα την γνωμη μου.


οχι, δεν εχω ζησει στο ιδιο περιβαλλον με ψυχικα ασθενη.
αυτα που περιγραφει η στελλα για τον τροπο που δημιουργει προβληματα στις παρεες και την στρεσσαρει η συμπεριφορα της αδερφης, δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥΣ.
ΑΝ πραγματικα κινδυνευει καποιος, τοτε ζητας να νοσηλευτει, δεν ζητας να κανει ο γιατρος κατι ωστε να μην ερχεται η αδερφη στις παρεες σου...

και σκεψου και κατι αλλο.
την ιδια την στελλα την βλεπει γιατρος, οποτε εκει μπορει να συζητησει το οτιδηποτε.
ρωτησες 5 φορες και δεν απαντησε τι λεει ο δικος της γιατρος για την συμπεριφορα του αλλου γιατρου.
ΑΝ υπηρχε κινδυνος, μπορουνκαι μεσω του δικου της γιατρου (της στελλας) να ζητησουν νοσηλεια. γιατι δεν το κανουν;; γιατι δεν συζηταει ο ενας γιατρος με τον αλλο γιατρο, αν υπαρχει πραγματικος λογος;;;μηπως επειδη δεν χρειαζεται;

----------


## Αποστολια

> οχι, δεν εχω ζησει στο ιδιο περιβαλλον με ψυχικα ασθενη.
> αυτα που περιγραφει η στελλα για τον τροπο που δημιουργει προβληματα στις παρεες και την στρεσσαρει η συμπεριφορα της αδερφης, δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥΣ.
> ΑΝ πραγματικα κινδυνευει καποιος, τοτε ζητας να νοσηλευτει, δεν ζητας να κανει ο γιατρος κατι ωστε να μην ερχεται η αδερφη στις παρεες σου...
> 
> και σκεψου και κατι αλλο.
> την ιδια την στελλα την βλεπει γιατρος, οποτε εκει μπορει να συζητησει το οτιδηποτε.
> ρωτησες 5 φορες και δεν απαντησε τι λεει ο δικος της γιατρος για την συμπεριφορα του αλλου γιατρου.
> ΑΝ υπηρχε κινδυνος, μπορουνκαι μεσω του δικου της γιατρου (της στελλας) να ζητησουν νοσηλεια. γιατι δεν το κανουν;; γιατι δεν συζηταει ο ενας γιατρος με τον αλλο γιατρο, αν υπαρχει πραγματικος λογος;;;μηπως επειδη δεν χρειαζεται;


πολυ πιθανον remedy.αλλα αν δεν μας πει η θεματοθετρια ολα αυτα που λεμε ειναι υποθεσεις.παντως ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο για την ιδια να την απομακρυνει απο την ζωη της μιας και μιλαμε για ενα συναισθηματικα ισχυρο δεσμο μεταξυ αδερφων.

----------


## stellagla89

Γεια σας. Λοιπόν τον γιατρό της αδερφής μου μου τον σύστησε ο γιατρός μου. (Πάλι βοήθεια της έδωσα). Είναι φίλοι. Γνκ ποτέ δεν με είπε ο δικός μου γιατρός ούτε ο δικός της να συζητήσουν οι δυο τους. Ούτε κ εγώ θέλω πόσο μαλλον αυτή. Εννοώ κουραστηκα. Ο δικός μ γιατρός λέει θα την βοηθήσεις μόνο αν την κάνεις εισαγγελική και όρια. Εγώ αρρώστησα πολύ και δεν ξέρω πως ν βάλω όρια γτ όπως σας είπα υπερκολλησε πάνω μου και δεν μπορεί να βγει έξω χωρίς εμένα. Εγώ μια ζωή την βοηθούσα γ να αποκτήσει αυτοπεποίθηση και να πάρει τα πάνω της με τους φίλους μου κτλπ. Που να ξερά ότι θα μου γύριζε μπούμερανγκ. Όσο γ την κλινική εγώ δεν ανακατεύομαι. Ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν οι γονείς. Εγώ κουράστηκα. Ειναι μεν πολύ άρρωστη άλλα παιδιά βολεύτηκε και από την κατασταση. Να της κάνουμε όλες τις χαρές και να την συγχωρούμε

----------


## Sonia

Έχεις μιλήσει με τους γονείς σου να ξεκαθαρίσεις τη θέση σου; Αυτό για την εισαγγελική εντολή το ξέρουν; Τι λένε; Για το μέλλον έχεις συζητήσει μαζί τους; Τι νομίζουν ότι θα γίνει σε λίγα χρόνια αν συνεχίσουν έτσι;

----------


## stellagla89

Τα έχουμε πει τοσες φορές. Λυπούνται η φοβούνται ότι οταν βγει θα γίνει χειροτερα. Να σας πω δεν με πολυνοιαζει για αυτούς γτ την δική τους ζωή την έκαναν. Αλλά εγώ καταστρέφομαι. Άσε που τους κρατώ κακία γτ με έλεγαν πάντα δίδυμη αδερφή σου είναι και άρρωστη βοηθά την. Εσένα θέλει. Βέβαια είμαι ενήλικη. Είπα φταίω εγώ που δεν τους έγραψα όλους κ υποχωρησα στην καταπίεση αλλά τώρα έγινε το κακό

----------


## Sonia

Τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε, από εδώ και πέρα να δεις τι θα κάνεις. Πολύ βασικό το οικονομικό, αν δεν είσαι οικονομικά ανεξάρτητη δεν πας πουθενά. Δώσε βάση στην δουλειά και μετά απομακρύνσου. Η μεγάλη αδερφή πως έθεσε όρια κι εσύ δεν μπορείς;

----------


## Remedy

> Γεια σας. Λοιπόν τον γιατρό της αδερφής μου μου τον σύστησε ο γιατρός μου. (Πάλι βοήθεια της έδωσα). Είναι φίλοι. *Γνκ ποτέ δεν με είπε ο δικός μου γιατρός ούτε ο δικός της να συζητήσουν οι δυο τους.* *Ούτε κ εγώ θέλω* πόσο μαλλον αυτή. Εννοώ κουραστηκα. *Ο δικός μ γιατρός λέει θα την βοηθήσεις μόνο αν την κάνεις εισαγγελική και όρια.* Εγώ αρρώστησα πολύ και *δεν ξέρω πως ν βάλω όρια γτ όπως σας είπα υπερκολλησε* πάνω μου και δεν μπορεί να βγει έξω χωρίς εμένα. Εγώ μια ζωή την βοηθούσα γ να αποκτήσει αυτοπεποίθηση και να πάρει τα πάνω της με τους φίλους μου κτλπ. Που να ξερά ότι θα μου γύριζε μπούμερανγκ. Όσο γ την κλινική εγώ δεν ανακατεύομαι. Ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν οι γονείς. Εγώ κουράστηκα. *Ειναι μεν πολύ άρρωστη άλλα παιδιά βολεύτηκε* και από την κατασταση. Να της κάνουμε όλες τις χαρές και να την συγχωρούμε


αν ειναι πολυ αρρωστη βρε στελλα, τι βολεμα, βολευτηκε;λες να μην υποφερει;
αλλα το οτι ειναι αρρωστη και δεν φταιει για την αρρωστια της, δεν σημαινει οτι φταις εσυ, ουτε πρεπει να καταστρεψεις εσυ την ζωη σου και την υγεια σου.

ο γιατρος φυσικα δεν εχει δουλεια να σου πει να μιλησει στον αλλον.ΕΣΥ ελεγες οτι εχεις να του πεις πραγματα για να του ανοιξεις τα ματια και πιθανα να της αλλαξει και αγωγη αν τα ακουσει αυτα τα φοβερα πραγματα. αυτα δεν μας ελεγες;
ε, ζητα απ τον γιατρο σου να του μεταφερει αυτα που θελεις να του πεις.
αν ειναι και φιλος του και τον συστησε, ενας λογος παραπανω να εχει την ανεση να μεσολαβησει.

τα ορια που δυσκολευεσια να βαλεις, εγω βλεπω να τα βαζεις οταν αποκτησεις ανεξαρτητη απο εκεινην προσωπικη ζωη.
δλδ, βρεις δουλεια, ενδεχομενως και μια σχεση. αν βγαινεις με το αγορι σου δλδ θα ερχεται να ρκαταει το φαναρι;; με εκεινον θα αποτραβηχτεις σιγα-σιγα .
αν δεν υπαρχει σχεση, βρισκοντας δουλεια, θα κανεις και γνωριμιες απο εκει. θα βγεις μαζι τους. δεν θα της πεις. τι ειναι, τσαντακι για να την κουβαλας σε ξεκαρφωτες δικες σου γνωριιες; δλδ θα σου πει καποιος απο την δουλεια να πας σπιτι του για ποτο και θα προσκαλεσεις μονη σου και την αδερφη σου;

----------


## Constantly curious

Στελλα καλησπερα. Ο δικος σου ψυχιατρος... φανταζομαι σου εξηγησε τη νοσο της αδελφης σου και την νοσηλεια ως λυση. Σωστα; Εχει λογικη αυτο. Ψυχολογικα ομως δεν αισθανεσαι σιγουρη να ζητησεις εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση. Ουσιαστικά θα την υποχρεωσουν να μην ξεχναει φαρμακα αλλά και ισως να διαχειριστει τα ξεσπασματα της. Σιγουρα ολα τα χρονια απο αγαπη εκανες υπομονη. Εχει παρανοΐκη σχιζοφρενεια; γνωριζεις; υπαρχουν ψυχολογοι που υποστηριζουν πως δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο αλλος ( αδελφος / αδελφη ) να κανει κατ οικον νοσηλεια ειδικα οταν κινδυνευει η υγεια του. Να σηκωθεις να φυγεις μονο δεν αλλαζει πολλα. Καποια στιγμη τσουπ παλι πισω θα γυρισεις. Εσυ εισαι σε αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη; με συγχωρεις αν τα εχεις αναφερει ηδη.

----------


## stellagla89

Με είπε ο γιατρός να πάρω αλλά δεν θέλω. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθω ότι άφησα την κατάσταση να εξελιχτεί έτσι και αρρώστησα. Έχει σχιζοφρένεια

----------


## Constantly curious

> Με είπε ο γιατρός να πάρω αλλά δεν θέλω. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθω ότι άφησα την κατάσταση να εξελιχτεί έτσι και αρρώστησα. Έχει σχιζοφρένεια


Αν δεν βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου δε ξερω πως θα βοηθησεις την κατασταση να βελτιωθει για εσενα. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι εξαρτησιογονα. Με σταδιακη μειωση απαλασσεται κανεις. Τελος παντων. Εφοσον δεν παιρνεις αγωγη γιατι κρατας επαφη με τον δικο σου ψυχιατρο;; ειναι ιδιαιτερο το δεσιμο των διδυμων και δε ξερω κατα ποσο μπορω να σε κατανοησω σε αυτα που περνας. Επειδη δε παιρνουν θεση και οι γονεις σου δυστυχως πεφτει ο κληρος σε εσενα. Καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες για τη συμπεριφορα του βολεματος ( ή της εκμεταλευσης ορισμενων γεγονοτων ). Παντως αν πας σε ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει να παρεις μια αποφαση θα σε ρωτησει τί ρολο θελεις να εχεις στη ζωη της.

----------


## Irindrag

Ρε Στελιτσα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι... Την αγωγή της την δίνεται εσείς?? Την παίρνει μόνη της?? Εννοώ είστε σίγουροι ότι την παίρνει???

----------


## Akis91

Στέλλα μου, οι γιατροί σας σας έχουν βρει αδύναμες & σας παίζουν μπάλα! 

Αν συνεχίσετε έτσι, πολύ γρήγορα θα καταστραφείτε & οι 2 εξ' ολοκλήρου!

Προσπάθησε να μην νοιώθεις αρνητικά συναισθήματα για την αδερφή σου & για κανέναν.
Αν είναι να νοιώσεις κάτι αρνητικό, καλύτερα νοιώσε θλίψη παρά μίσος/οργή/αηδεία/αποστροφή/άγχος/φρίκη/πανικό.

Πολλές φορές νομίζουμε ότι κάνουμε στον άλλον καλό & μόνο καλό δεν του κάνουμε.
Δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς να κάνεις καλό στην αδερφή σου αν δεν ξέρεις τι είναι όντως καλό γι' αυτήν.

Κράτα τις αποστάσεις που χρειάζεται από την αδερφή σου & διαλογίσου μέχρι να σας κατανοήσεις & τις 2!

Σ' αυτούς τους 2 γιατρούς μην ξαναμιλήσεις ποτέ!

----------


## stellagla89

Πολύ γιατρούς εννοείς Άκη; Εμένα είναι πολύ καλός

----------

